# Abgetrennt aus Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com



## columbo1979 (11 November 2007)

Habe heute auch so eine Mail bekommen, und ich hatte 100pro keinen Hinweiß, dass dies kosten soll. was kann ich nun tun?


----------



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



columbo1979 schrieb:


> Habe heute auch so eine Mail bekommen, und ich hatte 100pro keinen Hinweiß, dass dies kosten soll. was kann ich nun tun?



Auf KEINEN Fall hier im Thread die erste Seite lesen. Könnte sein, daß da schon die Antworten stehen und die Frage schon zig mal beantwortet wurde :wall:


----------



## Niclas (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Auf KEINEN Fall hier im Thread die erste Seite lesen. Könnte sein, daß da schon die Antworten stehen und die Frage schon zig mal beantwortet wurde :wall:


Nicht aufregen, das kostet nur deine Nerven und  ändert nichts. Einfach kommentarlos immer dieselben Link posten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Naja- ich finde, man sollte denen das nicht jedes mal aufs Neue sagen, denn DIE wollen Geld sparen und nicht auf jeden Mist hereinfallen und dann sollen sie zumindest sich die Mühe machen, die ERSTE Seite bis zum 5. Posting durchzulesen. DAS ist wohl kaum zuviel verlangt...

Was kommt denn als nächstes? Irgendeiner, der noch meint, einen rechtlichen Anspruch zu haben, daß die Regulars hier ihm einen Widerspruch verfassen sollen?

Aber Recht hast du: Aufregung ist vertane Zeit bei diesen Leuten:roll:


----------



## Taela (11 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

zur beruhigung: es gibt auch leute, die heute diese email bekommen haben UND die erste (und mehr) seiten gelesen haben *g*


----------



## columbo1979 (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe denen dieses geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> dieses habe ich gleich nach Eröffnung des Kontos bei Ihnen gekündigt und bin somit nicht bereit diesen Betrag zu zahlen.
> 
> ...



War meine Antwort nun also falsch? Hätte ich lieber nichts schreiben sollen?


----------



## Nimzilla (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

_[Individuellen Ratschlag entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## columbo1979 (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

aber innerhalb der testzeit... mist... gibt es da keine chance? :-(


----------



## Nimzilla (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Versuch halt Dein Glück und "widerrufe" wie empfohlen. Aber ob es denen juckt ist was anderes. Entweder wird gar nicht darauf reagiert oder es kommt das übliche Blabla.


----------



## columbo1979 (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Gibt es dafür einen passenden Satz, den ich verwenden kann, wo wirklich rechtlich alles abgesichert ist?


----------



## Nimzilla (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



columbo1979 schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür einen passenden Satz, den ich verwenden kann, wo wirklich rechtlich alles abgesichert ist?


Da verweise ich auf die Tips und Hilfe in diesem Forum bzw. Hauptseite.


----------



## columbo1979 (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich kann mich ja aber auf meine letzte Mail beziehen, und sagen, dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe und dieses korrigiere.


----------



## SebastianK (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



columbo1979 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja aber auf meine letzte Mail beziehen, und sagen, dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe und dieses korrigiere.



und wenn das falsch ist, vielleicht noch eine Dritte Email schicken, wo du dann schreibst, daß die erste anders gemeint war, bei der zweiten du zwar etwas gemeint hast, es aber falsch ausgedrückt hast und und und?

Warum weigerst du dich denn standhaft, die Hinweise anzunehmen und mal KEINEN Fehler zu machen?


----------



## columbo1979 (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Weil ich doch erst mal meinen Fehler korrigieren muss... wenn ich damit zugestimmt habe, ist es doch falsch! Also richtig ist es, ein Widerruf denen bei Fax zu senden?


----------



## columbo1979 (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

*Also mein erstes Fax bestand aus dem Text:*



> Hiermit mache ich Gebrauch von meinem Widerrufsrecht und möchte Sie bitten, mein Account zu kündigen. Leider ist dies auf Ihrer Homepage nicht möglich.
> *
> Trotz allem kam die Rechnung und daraufhin habe ich denen diese Mail geschrieben:*
> 
> ...


*
Damit habe ich vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht, was die aber scheinbar nicht anerkannt haben. Nun wollte ich einfach eine zweite Ausführung des Faxes senden. Das müsste doch reichen, oder?*


----------



## SebastianK (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Warum liest du denn nicht die Seiten, die hier zig mal genannt werden?

Du hast nun einem Vertrag zugestimmt und verlangst krampfhaft nach einem Briefwechsel mit denen- weiss der Geier warum...
Bezahl das Ding und gut ist, wenn du die Ratschläge nicht annehmen willst, die hier zu zig mal genannt wurden.


----------



## columbo1979 (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hier gibt es keinen Ratschlag, der so einen Verlauf mit sich bringt... dachte, dass ich wirklich mal einen Tipp bekomme, was ich mit diesem "Verlauf" tun kann...


----------



## columbo1979 (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



skater schrieb:


> _[Fullquote entfernt. (bh)]_



Ja, danke für die Antwort.
Nur die können ja auch sagen, dass sie das Fax nie bekommen haben und dann stehe ich doof da :-( Daher nur noch die Frage, ob ich denen nicht eine zweite Ausführung faxen sollte.


----------



## skater (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wie ich eben schon schrieb, entweder tot stellen, oder einen unnötigen Briefwechsel führen!
Wenn du unbedingt für ein Fax das Geld rauswerfen willst, dann mach es, aber benutze bitte ein Schreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale - und vorher *das* lesen: http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternet.htm


----------



## SebastianK (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



columbo1979 schrieb:


> Ja, danke für die Antwort.
> Nur die können ja auch sagen, dass sie das Fax nie bekommen haben und dann stehe ich doof da :-( Daher nur noch die Frage, ob ich denen nicht eine zweite Ausführung faxen sollte.



Ach und weil die das können, kannst du das nicht?

_[Individuelle Beratung ist in diesem Forum per Gesetz verboten. Wer mit den allgemeinen Hinweisen seine Fragen nicht beantworten kann, muss zum Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale. Eventuell reicht es auch, die Eltern zu fragen.

Dieser Gesprächsfaden wird sicherheitshalber geschlossen. (bh)]_


----------

